# Is a referral need to see a therapist/psychologist?



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking to get some more help from a psychologist. I've told my doctor about my social anxiety a while ago and he gave me a number to a psychiatrist, who I see once a month and who prescribes me the medication. I see him about once a month. To see a psychologist (someone I can talk to and hopefully do some behavioral therapy), do I need a referral? Who should I talk to about that, my general family doctor or my psychiatrist? I could use some help in this next step.

Also, a related question. What's a typical psychiatrist appointment like? For me, it lasts like 10-15 minutes. I talk about how I'm feeling with the medication, we both decide if it should be increased/decreased or stay the same and then if I have any questions. My last meeting was only 10 minutes. I don't know if this is normal or what I should be expecting from him.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you don't need a refferal but if you did either of them should be able to give one. I would think the Psychiatrists would know more about where to send you as they deal with this stuff all the time.

I think the length of the appointment depends on the psychiatrist and what they are doing for you. If all they're doing is giving you medication w/o any therapy at all then yeah 10-15 minutes is probably about right. If they're giving meds and therapy than at least 30-45 minutes is what I would expect. Also not to say they are all about money, but I would bet they spend longer with the patients that make them most money I would ask them about this and if your not satisfied go to another Dr.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

would it be partial paid by health insurance?


----------

